# Gamers in or around Great Falls Montana



## Salcor (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello!!!!!!!!!!! (listens to the echo for ten minutes)

I know there are gamers around here (looks for a rock to lift up, but can't find any)

I am looking for D20 players to start a group in the Great Falls Montana area starting next month.  I am willing to run DnD 3rd/3.5, D20 Modern, Dragonstar (prefered), and a number of other games.  Please drop me a line at salcor@excite.com if you are interested. Willing to travel a little ways for a good gaming group.

Saclor


----------

